# Win the Cubetto, a Robot that Teaches Kids How to Code!



## Administrator

> We're giving away our favorite STEM toy - the Cubetto Prize Pack (worth $399). To win, all you have to do is *fill out a short survey!*
> 
> Cubetto is our favorite screen-less coding toy for kids. Approved by Montessori educators all over the world, it's specifically designed to make coding accessible for kids as young as three-years-old. The craftsmanship of the Cubetto playset is unparalleled - it's equipped with a durable programming board and colorful coding blocks that children can manipulate to achieve certain goals.


Read more *here*.
Enter giveaway *here*.


----------

